# Rayines alcanza los 7000 posts plenos de sabiduría .¡FELICIDADES, AMIGA!



## Cristina.

FELICIDADES , Rayines!
Eres muy maja, lo digo sin ironía, espero que no te moleste que haya sido yo precisamente la que lo haya abierto.
Iba a emplear en el título ¡Felicidades, vieja!, pero como sos muy mal pensada....
Sé que no soy santa de tu devoción, pero no podía esperar más para abrir este hilo de felicitación, como tú te mereces, por estos 7000 posts llenos de sabiduría que nos han ayudado a ser un poco más cultos y cultas.
Espero que me podás perdonar si os he inferido algún mal, no era mi intención.
A ver si te equivocás alguna vez, que nunca te pillo; calma, que aunque te equivoques nunca te corregiré, porque sos una gran dama y lo merecés, lo estás haciendo re bien. ¡Sigue así!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Felicidades rayines!! Il tuo apporto al forum è sempre prezioso!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Inés,

¿Qué puedo decirte? Es maravilloso encontrarte por estas latitudes virtuales y aprender tanto de ti. Un millón de gracias por tu buena disposición y alegría.

Un abrazo enorme que va desde el Poble Sec, en la colinita de Montjuïc, hasta la bella (así me la imagino) Buenos Aires.

Montse


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Felicidades, Rayines! Espero poder seguir disfrutando de tus aportaciones, que siempre arrojan un rayín de luz a las oscuridades del lenguaje.

Un abrazo, y saludos desde México.


----------



## horusankh

¡Muchas felicidades, Rayines! y también muchas gracias por estar presente aquí y allá brindando respuestas y sacando de dudas a tantos que navegamos por este foro.

Espero que cumplas muchos miles más. 

Un saludo cordial y un abrazo desde tierras mexicanas.


----------



## krolaina

*¡¡INESITA!!*

Cuando tengo que felicitar a personas como tú...todo lo que pienso se me queda corto para expresarlo.

Mi argentinita, 7000 merece una celebración bien grandota. ¿Qué te parece si te mando 7000 besotes llenos de cariño? (Son muy valiosos, eh?).

Un placer compartir foro diario contigo, de corazón.

Feliz postiversary!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Inesita preciosa, es maravilloso que hayas llegado a los 7.000 aportes donde no sólo has demostrado que eres una forera culta e inteligente sino también un gran ser humano.

Que Dios te bendiga y que cumplas muchos más.

Un abrazo con todo mi cariño y admiración
Soledad


----------



## Rayines

¡Muchísimas gracias por los saludos!...¡Qué decir de esta confraternización ítalo-hispano-mexicano-cubano-argentina!..Un cariño grande para todos y cada uno de ustedes...


Cristina. said:


> FELICIDADES , Rayines!
> ..................espero que no te moleste que haya sido yo precisamente la que lo haya abierto.
> Iba a emplear en el título ¡Felicidades, vieja!, pero como sos muy mal pensada................................
> Sé que no soy santa de tu devoción, ....................Espero que me podás perdonar si os he inferido algún mal, no era mi intención.
> A ver si te equivocás alguna vez, que nunca te pillo; calma, que aunque te equivoques nunca te corregiré, porque sos una gran dama y lo merecés, lo estás haciendo re .....................


Cristina: imagino que todo esto será broma, ¡cómo me va a molestar que hayas abierto el hilo! Que yo recuerde, nunca hemos tenido ni un sí ni un no, salvo quizás en alguna reencarnación anterior . Además....¿malpensada yooooo?, y aunque lo de dama puede ser (saquemos lo de "gran"), me equivoco, me equivoco, me equivoco, así que ¡CORREGIME!, jajjj.
Traduc: Buenos Aires está preciosa, pero no tenemos colinas, ni colinitas . Bueno, no puedo dejar de nombrar a los demás: IlPetalo, me encanta la presencia de Italia, Toño, ya somos como amigos, horusankh, ¡que sorpresa!, te he visto en hilos, siempre contestando con sensatez , y bueno......la kroli y la Sole, ¡ni hablar!, siempre presentes en mis festejos, como buenas amigas . ¡Besos y abrazos para todos!


----------



## heidita

Mi querida amiga de la bella Argentina que para mí es un capitulo pendiente. ¡¡Tengo que ir a verlo .... así de paso te conozco a ti también!!

De todas formas, no pierdo al esperanza de que vengas tú antes por los M_adriles_, que veo que tienes muchas amigas ya.

Bueno, te mando este sentido abrazo. 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Arrius

Es extraño que nunca nos hayamos encontrado en los fueros  que yo sepa, pero una tal hazaña merece bien hasta las felicitaciones de un humilde desconocido como yo.


----------



## Rayines

heidita said:


> Mi querida amiga de la bella Argentina que para mí es un capitulo pendiente. ¡¡Tengo que ir a verlo .... así de paso te conozco a ti también!!
> 
> De todas formas, no pierdo al esperanza de que vengas tú antes por los M_adriles_, que veo que tienes muchas amigas ya.
> 
> Bueno, te mando este sentido abrazo.
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


¡Heidita: Pero como no, "vente p'acá", que ir yo p'allá es más difícil...aunque me encantaría ver cómo está Madrid ahora (estuve hace 34 años). *Otro abrazo grande* para vos .


Arrius said:


> Es extraño que nunca nos hayamos encontrado en los fueros que yo sepa, pero una tal hazaña merece bien hasta las felicitaciones de un humilde desconocido como yo.


¡Es que los viajeros son muy inquietos y curiosos!....¡Muchas gracias Arrius por tus saludos!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Inés,

Te hago presente mis felicitaciones por los 7000 y más aportes, consejos y luces con los que nos has regalado hasta ahora, y que espero nos sigas regalando en adelante. Nos das la mano con cada uno de ellos, y así caminamos juntos buscando algo que va más allá del conocimiento, la sapiencia.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Inés: el título del post lo dice todo. *

*¡¡¡¡¡¡Millones de gracias por tus 7000 aportes!!!!! Realmente es un placer leer tus explicaciones siempre tan claras.*

*¿¿¿¿Qué haríamos si vos con las cuestiones gramaticales????*

*Te mando muchos besos y abrazos*
*con todo mi cariño.*

*Fernita *​


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, mi querida Inés!

Siempre ayudando a todos, tus siete mil mensajes lo prueban. Creo que será tiempo para ti de cambiar de teclado, deben de estar las pobres teclas aplastaditas de tanto trabajar, ji, ji, ji... 

¡Que sigas así de fantástica! 

Gros bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

¡Vaya, Rayines! No me había fijado en que tuvieras ya tantos... Tendrás que llamarte Rayón, ahora...

*¡¡¡Felicidades!!!*
Y siete mil gracias.​


----------



## Rayines

Queridos Erasmo, Fernita, Gévy, and chics: ¡Muchísimas gracias por los saludos!....a todos ustedes, porque ya se sabe que cuando uno ayuda, se ayuda a uno mismo. chics: sí, a veces mis mensajes son verdaderos "rayones"  (¿le dicen así allí?), Gévy, sí, es una computadora aero-espacial la que necesitaría, ni te cuento que es mi muñeca la que está aplastadita por el dale que te dale (menos mal que existe la kinesiología ). Fernita y Erasmo: sí, me quedo con lo de explicaciones claras, pero lo de sapiencia, sabiduría, jejejee, ya saben, ¡eso sí que no!....¡sólo tratar de aprender y buscar algún conocimiento, como dice Erasmo, pero con alegría y buen humor! .
Besos, bisous, besotes, besotototes, Inés.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Rayines.


----------



## lamartus

Lamartus como siempre tarde .

*¡¡Felicidades Inés!!*


*Muchas gracias por tus aportes. Nada menos que ¡¡¡7000!!!  
¡Eso sí que es sabiduría!

Espero seguir leyéndote durante otros 70.000 más .

Un abrazo desde este caluroso lado del atlántico.*​


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades (algo retrasadas) desde un achicharrante Madrid!! Saludos,


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Muchísimas gracias Fernando, Lamartus y María, por sus felicitaciones transoceánicas!!


----------



## frida-nc

Inés, todos damos las gracias por la presencia aquí de una forera tán amable y tán inteligente, y a lo largo de los años.

Sos una fuente de inspiración.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Inés*, me alegra de verdad coincidir contigo, aunque sea poco.


----------



## Rayines

frida-nc said:


> Inés, todos damos las gracias para la presencia aquí de una forera tán amable y tán inteligente, y a lo largo de los años.
> 
> *Sos*  una fuente de inspiración.


Fida: ¡Siempre tan amable, gracias!...Y veo que te has "aporteñado" .



Víctor Pérez said:


> *Inés*, me alegra de verdad coincidir contigo, aunque sea poco.


Sí, es cierto, no nos cruzamos mucho, pero ¡siempre tengo presente tu sentido del humor!, gracias .


----------



## Mate

Querida Inés: 

Perdoname la parquedad, pero últimamente los poemas no me salen. 

*7000 felicitaciones y abrazos*​Mate​


----------



## Rayines

Mateamargo said:


> Querida Inés:
> 
> Perdoname la parquedad, pero últimamente los poemas no me salen.
> 
> *7000 felicitaciones y abrazos*​
> 
> Mate​


*¡Muchas gracias, Mate!...No te preocupes, la poesía nunca abandona.....Te mando un beso .*


----------



## aceituna

Querida tocaya:

¡No me había dado cuenta de que ya habías alcanzado esa impresionante cifra! Imperdonable retraso...

*¡MUCHISISÍSIMAS FELICIDADES!*​ 
Y siete mil besotes 
Inés


----------



## Berenguer

Enhorabuena Ines, la dama pausada, inteligente, locuaz y eternamente util e imprescindible en nuestra busqueda eterna de la "palabra" precisa.
Gracias por esos 7000 magníficos aportes.
Un saludo.
Berenguer


----------



## Rayines

aceituna said:


> Querida tocaya:
> 
> ¡No me había dado cuenta de que ya habías alcanzado esa impresionante cifra! Imperdonable retraso...
> 
> *¡MUCHISISÍSIMAS FELICIDADES!*​
> Y siete mil besotes
> Inés


¡Gracias aceiti!....Y como dato, te cuento que somos tres Inés en el foro, por lo menos declaradas  (como hay una anterior, no pude inscribirme con mi nombre)....Bueno, ya empiezo a contar historias, jejejj....Otro besote para vos.
Berenger (recién te veo): blush blush blush, ¡no me merezco tantos elogios, pero me encantan!


----------



## Eugin

Ay, Inesita... mirá qué tarde que llego... ¿podrás perdonarme?? 
Espero que éstas compensen mi retraso (involuntario)  

¡Mirá qué numero al que has llegado!! ¡Y todos los posts de impecable calidad!!! 
De más está decir que es un placer compartir estos foros contigo. Ojalá nos sigas obsequiando tu sabiduría y amabilidad por mucho tiempo más...

Un fuerte abrazo para mi compatriota


----------



## loladamore

chics said:


> Tendrás que llamarte Rayón, ahora...


Jejeje. 

Inés, si ya eras *un rayo de luz* en estos foros, ¿ahora qué te diré? ¿que eres *un rayototote*? 

¡Gracias por iluminarnos!​ 
Saludos
Lola ​


----------



## Rayines

Lolita y Euge: ¡Muchas gracias por los elogios!


----------



## YaniraTfe

*Estimada Rayines:*

*Cuando me registré en WR, lo hice muy ilusionada intuyendo que iba a disfrutar muchísimo aprendiendo de gente inteligente y con el don de la palabra que adora los idiomas. *
*Mis sospechas se confirmaron de un modo maravilloso el día que tuve el honor de que me resolvieras una duda. Gracias por aquella vez, y por las otras 6999. (¡Y las que quedan!)*

*¡Mi sincera enhorabuena!*

*Yanira desde las Canarias.*


----------



## Rayines

YaniraTfe said:


> *¡Mi sincera enhorabuena!*
> 
> *Yanira desde las Canarias.*


¡Muchísimas gracias Yanira, y espero que sigas participando por mucho tiempo en el foro!


----------



## totor

mi querida inés, estuve un tiempo ausente (sin aviso) y llego tarde a todos los congrats.

pero aquí estoy otra vez, así que

*¡felicitaciones por tus 7000!*​
(¡cómo corre esta chica, no hay quien la alcance!)


----------



## Rayines

totor said:


> mi querida inés, estuve un tiempo ausente (sin aviso) y llego tarde a todos los congrats.
> 
> pero aquí estoy otra vez, así que
> 
> *¡felicitaciones por tus 7000!*​
> (¡cómo corre esta chica, no hay quien la alcance!)


*¡Ah bueno, la barra argentina en pleno! * ¡¡Gracias por la felicitación, y, sobre todo, por lo de _CHICA   _!!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Muchas felicidades Inés. Eres todo un referente, seguro, en todos los ámbitos en que te mueves. Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Cecilio

Una vez más, milenario tras milenario:


*¡¡¡ ENHORABUENA, RAYINES !!!!*​

Vales mucho !!!


----------



## Rayines

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Muchas felicidades Inés. Eres todo un referente, seguro, en todos los ámbitos en que te mueves. Muchas gracias por todo.


¡Ah, bueno! graaaaaciaaas RIU!



Cecilio said:


> Una vez más, milenario tras milenario:
> 
> 
> *¡¡¡ ENHORABUENA, RAYINES !!!!*​
> 
> 
> Vales mucho !!!


Cecilio, me siento tan vieja, tan vieja con tanto milenio, jajajajjjj...¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Antpax

Muchísimas Felicidades Rayines. 7000 ya y todos ellos estupendos. 

Un abrazo muy fuerte para mi querida amiga del otro lado del charco.

Ant.

P.D. Siento ser tan parco, pero todavía no le he cogido el ritmillo.


----------



## Eva Maria

Rayines, llego tarde! (Ni enterarme de que tenías un Congrats!)

Pero tú no llegas nunca tarde para compartir todos tus amplios conocimientos y tu valiosa ayuda!

Hemos coincidido poco in person, pero he leído cientos, tal vez miles (pero todos los 7.000 no!) de tus posts sembrados por todas partes!

Sigue con nosotr@s siempre!

Besos (7.000, no!, que no acabaría nunca!)

EM


----------



## Rayines

Querido Antpax: ¡Muchísimas gracias por cruzar el Gran Charco para estar presente!, y Eva María: Es verdad que no hemos coincidido mucho, pero yo también te veo siempre saltando por allí . ¡Cariños a ambos!


----------



## smarthodas

¡Felicidades , Rayines!

De verdad, le agradezco la ayuda.

Saludos
Smart


----------



## Rayines

smarthodas said:


> ¡Felicidades , Rayines!
> 
> De verdad, le agradezco la ayuda.
> 
> Saludos
> Smart


¡Muchísimas gracias por tu saludo, Smart, y hasta el próximo milenio tuyo, o mío!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Llego 156 posts tarde, pero:

*iGracias a la reina de ayuda!*

abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## Rayines

Chaska Ñawi said:


> Llego 156 posts tarde, pero:
> 
> *iGracias a la reina de ayuda!*
> 
> abrazos,
> Chaska


¡Pero muchísimas gracias Chaska, desde estas zonas australes!


----------



## bluesapphire

*I *- importante, impresionante
*N *- nunca no hace caso de nuestras preguntas
*É *- estupendo
*S *- super guay por Siete mil veces

Reciba un cordial saludo desde Asia.^^


----------



## sabrinita85

*Con mucho retraso, pero sinceras FELICITACIONES Inés!!!

Siempre leo con placer tus respuestas además de aprender mucho!

Complimenti davvero! *


----------



## Rayines

Sabrinita: Grazie mille! 
bluesapphire: ¡Me encantó tu saludo!, es más, con él decidí dar por cerrada esta etapa de felicitaciones por postiversarios, como le dicen.
¡¡Muchas gracias a las dos!!


----------

